# Louis Phaethon Beach hotel in Paphos



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

This is taken from a hotel forum and is about Louis Phaethon Beach hotel in Paphos



The Hotel calls itself the Louis Phaethon Beach Club Hotel. There is no beach to speak of, certainly not one to lounge on or swim off. Further up the coast (400m), there are other hotels who import sand and offer small beaches. They ward off guests from other hotels like us, saying it's a private beach.

Anyone having an opinion on this hotel?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> This is taken from a hotel forum and is about Louis Phaethon Beach hotel in Paphos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hotel certainly dosnt have a good beach but as for other hotels chasing people off they have no right as the beaches behind the hotels are not private.
They only thing they can do is stop non guests using their sunbeds etc.
Are you here at the moment Anders?


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> This is taken from a hotel forum and is about Louis Phaethon Beach hotel in Paphos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stayed here 4 times in the last 6 years , although they have no "beach" to speak of , we had 4 cracking holidays at he Louis Phaethon...would recommend it to anyone..also has just had a complete refurb with new pool


----------

